# How do you store your fish oil



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Stupid question. I've heard a few people put their fish oil in the fridge, is this necessary? My friend gave me a bottle of Grizzly Salmon Oil and it'll last my Chi a little over 5 months. Should it be fine just stored in the closet or do I need to refrigerate it to keep it this long?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Our Holistic Vet asked me to store mine in the fridge.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! I'll do that then :thumbup:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Onyx said:


> Stupid question. I've heard a few people put their fish oil in the fridge, is this necessary? My friend gave me a bottle of Grizzly Salmon Oil and it'll last my Chi a little over 5 months. Should it be fine just stored in the closet or do I need to refrigerate it to keep it this long?


My Holistic said to keep mine in refrigerator.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Store in the fridge. Some people store larger containers in the freezer and then put a smaller amount in a bottle in the fridge.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

How about salmon oil? Also, where can I buy a good salmon oil? I haven't found any around my holistic stores.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

my bottle says to keep in refrigerator


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm glad I found out that it should be stored in the fridge! I've been storing mine on the kitchen counter. Does anyone know how long a bottle is good for after opening?


----------

